# Milling Machine Back Gear Wrench?



## spongerich (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm trying to engage the pin for the back gear and I'm a bit stumped.   Found some pics that make it look like a small flat piece of steel with a notch should go in there to push/pull the pin, but the clearance on mine is practically non-existant.    Is the face of the gear supposed to be so #@$%*& close to the casting?  I've got just a hair more than 1/8" clearance.   Can someone take a look at the pic and tell me if it looks normal?  I'm starting to wonder if someone assembled the spindle wrong or something.

Would it have been too much to ask for Atlas to provide a little hole in the front of the casting to reach through?


----------



## brino (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow that's tight!

You say it's Atlas brand, what model or year?

-brino


----------



## spongerich (Apr 28, 2015)

It's an MFC of unknown vintage - probably late 1940's if I had to venture a guess.

I did a little poking around and there was a bit of a gap between the bull gear and the pulley.   I loosened the set screw and shoved it over towards the back of the machine and make a tiny bit more room, but it's still ridiculously tight.   I'm going to grind a screwdriver and put a bend in it and see if I can get in there.   

mymachineshop.net sells one for $21 but I hate to spend that much on what looks like a bent piece of steel with a little slot in it.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Apr 28, 2015)

Its supposed to be quite tight in there. If you pull the plunger and its not rubbing against the casting you should be fine. I have the original wrench for mine. However here is where you can buy one: http://www.mymachineshop.net/product_p/10101.htm


----------



## spongerich (Apr 28, 2015)

Any chance of getting a picture of that wrench next to a scale?   I cobbled one out of an old screwdriver, but getting the slot right and putting the bend in the right place is a PITA.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Apr 28, 2015)

spongerich said:


> Any chance of getting a picture of that wrench next to a scale?   I cobbled one out of an old screwdriver, but getting the slot right and putting the bend in the right place is a PITA.



Sorry, I ran out of room a while ago. That Atlas mill and all the stuff with it is at my parents place and I don't know when I will be there next.


----------



## Earl (Apr 28, 2015)

Here is mine.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 28, 2015)

Here are some pictures of the tool that came with my MFC.   I do not know if it is original or home made.   The overall length is about 6".  The width is 3/4" and it is about 3/32" thick.  The notch in the end is 3/16" wide and is about 1/4" deep.  The tip has a blunt chisel shape that is ground on both top and bottom back about 1/4".  The tip is bent about 3/4" from the end and is about a 20 degree angle.  You should have no problem making one with a 3/16 drill and a file.  A bench grinder would make chisel shape go faster but even that could be done with a file.


----------



## Earl (Apr 28, 2015)

that tool goes in just the way it is sitting on edge.  put the end of the tool under the button to pop it out.    I use the other end of the tool to put pressure on the button and rotate the spindle by hand until it pops back in..  It does not take much pressure at all. 

If you haven't used back gear before, you are probably new to the atlas mill.    The instructions say "Never do climb milling with this machine"
They mean it.   The machine will jump, buck, snort and will indicate that the world is coming to an end on a relatively moderate climb milling cut.   I do use climb milling at times for a finish cut but never more than 5 or 10 thou.


----------



## Earl (Apr 28, 2015)

I neglected to say that the notch is not really necessary.  At least not on my machine.


----------



## brino (Apr 28, 2015)

CluelessNewB said:


> Here are some pictures of the tool that came with my MFC.



Hey Rich I just wanted to say what great close-up shots you posted.
That's not always easy to do.
Anybody should be able to make the wrench from seeing those.

-brino


----------



## JPMacG (Apr 28, 2015)

I ordered the one from mymachineshop.net last weekend.  I'll let you know how it works in a few days.


----------



## spongerich (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone!   My hacked screwdriver worked OK, but I'm planning to fashion something a little better this weekend.
I got a bit distracted when I was making some adjustments and my knee bound up and wouldn't move down at all... It went up reluctantly, but not down more than 1/2" without jamming.

I thought there might be some chips jammed in there, so I loosened the clamps that hold the knee to the column and it still wouldn't budge.
One thing lead to another and I ended up taking off the table and cross slide to see what was happening.

Wasn't until I pulled the knee adjustment shaft that I discovered that the jam nut behind the handwheel had come loose and it was spinning with the handwheel and jamming everything up.

While it was all apart, I took the opportunity to scotchbrite a bunch of rust off of the ways and cleaned out 50 years worth of chips and dried grease.
She's all back together, lubed up and ready for another 50 years of service.


----------



## JPMacG (May 2, 2015)

I received the tool from mymachineshop.net.   It is almost identical to the one in CluelessNewB's photos.  It is not sharpened at the hooked end.  Now that I see what it looks like I could have made it myself in an hour or less.   But of course, at the time I ordered it I did not know.  

I have the spindle apart right now - I'm replacing the belt, so I haven't tried the tool yet.


----------



## 34_40 (May 13, 2015)

Great topic.  I don't have this tool either and didn't know what it looked like.  I'm going to try and make one,  thanks to all who shared pictures!!


----------

